# Dig those Dutch!



## TinysMom (Apr 27, 2007)

I first got this idea from a thread we had acouple of years ago called "Flemish Fever" where folks shared photos ofthe flemish on the board...

I'm going to be trying to start threads for different breeds of rabbits so everyone can share who has that certain breed.

Here's the thread for:

*DUTCH!

*Sorry - I don't have any photos to start us off..

Peg


----------



## naturestee (Apr 27, 2007)

Long live the Dutch Mafia!!!

Loki, god-o-the-Dutch


----------



## Haley (Apr 27, 2007)

Heres my beautiful snuggly boys! (Max and Basil)






My brave boy, Max:






And my sweet lover-boy Basil:


----------



## mira (Apr 28, 2007)

I don't have a dutch, but I just had to say this



Basil is *BEAUTIFUL! *Love his color 

Now I want a dutch...

:hearts


----------



## ec (Apr 28, 2007)

My bad, bold (and very sweet) Nibbles (aka Her Nibbleness) -











and this one is "Pet me now!" - or, "My wish is your command."


----------



## ec (Apr 28, 2007)

Nibbles' butt


----------



## Pipp (Apr 28, 2007)

Bunny George's still-unnamed grey Dutch boy.  



sas


----------



## Cutiebunny (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool Bunny...Fidget being totally chilled 






Dig Dig Dig










Fidget loves the camera


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2007)

Pipp: Did you say that your grey Dutch doesn'thave a name yet? You should name him Charlie! That's my cat's name andhe looks a lot like him! Lol



I have a dutch mix! Should i post a pic when I get to my house?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok, so here are some pictures of myDutch mix boy! His name is Magic Star. And his birthday is on June 6th.He'll be a year old! 



In the picture below, the one on the right his him, and the one on theleft is his look-a-like daughter from his 3rd litter. Her name isJay-J.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok heres the picture:


----------



## ec (Apr 28, 2007)

am wondering where you posted your pics, BlueSky? I know they're there, but they're not showing up in my browser...


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 29, 2007)

Ec yeah same here. they're not showing up. I'mjust gonna have to send my pictures to my friend on here so she canpost them. Sorry guys! I don't know why it's doing this!?


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Here's my beautiful girl: Miss Fiona Whiskers


----------



## Elina. (Apr 30, 2007)

Martin






Konawa


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

OH MY GOD! Elina I want your rabbits! My dream dutch is a Harly!


----------



## Chickenlittle586 (Apr 30, 2007)

Here is my spoiled little doe named Dutchess.


----------



## Starina (May 5, 2007)

So pretty! :hearts






~Star~


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2007)

Bump for yomo143!

Now if only we hadn't lost so many pics during the move.:?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 26, 2007)

Why can't we download pics no more?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 26, 2007)

We can't allow direct downloads of pictures any more. It was causing software problems and we lost all the downloaded pictures during the move. You can upload your pics to a hosting site like Photobucket or Tinypic, then copy and paste the "IMG" line here. When you click the Send button, the IMG line will show up as the picture.


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 3, 2007)

Since my pics got deleted in the move I'll repost for you 

This is my dutch boy Wash


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Aug 10, 2007)

Ok...finally i have uploaded tons of pics to photobucket so heres my dutch mix, Magic! 










If that doesn't work, then the link: 

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa297/Blueskyacresrabbitry_2007/?action=view&current=UPdatedpicturesofBunniesMagicAutumn.jpg


----------



## Elina. (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## polly (Aug 18, 2007)

Ow wow Elina your Dutch are amazing colours bit like a bunny bumble bee, i have never seen dutch like that before.

i would love a dutch after bunnysitting this boy Biscuit, he comes to me for his hols and he is gorgeous now a dutch is No1 on my next bunny list


----------



## blackdutch (Aug 21, 2007)

A dutch picture thread is not complete without baby Dutch pictures!

".. They're everywhere! :shock:"





"Whatcha doing with that thing in my face?"


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 22, 2007)

those babies are soooooo cute!!!! *explodes with glee*


----------



## we3pnuts (Aug 26, 2007)

I just took some new pictures of Diamond. I thought I would post themunder the super cool dutch thread. :biggrin2:


----------



## KookieKing (Dec 10, 2008)

My bunny Kookie:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Kookie is adorable! 

There are so many beautiful bunnies I can't stand it!


----------



## KookieKing (Dec 11, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Kookie is adorable!
> 
> There are so many beautiful bunnies I can't stand it!


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 11, 2008)

bad boy dutch bunny Tony:


----------



## myheart (Dec 11, 2008)

*blackdutch wrote: *


> A dutch picture thread is not complete without baby Dutch pictures!
> 
> ".. They're everywhere! :shock:"
> 
> ...



**Note to self---Must go to PA to steal all of the Dutch babies because of cuteness overload** 

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

How have I not put Apple??!?! 

Gwyneth Apple Hoshi my tort dutch.


----------



## myheart (Dec 11, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> How have I not put Apple??!?!
> 
> Gwyneth Apple Hoshi my tort dutch.



There's _my_ little Apple's bunny-butt. Too sweet!!! :inlove:

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 11, 2008)

*:grumpy:MY Apple.*

:duel

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > How have I not put Apple??!?!
> ...


----------



## Becca (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay...it's official!! I NEED a dutch :shock:

Becca


----------



## Hayley411 (Dec 21, 2008)

Twilah my Blue Dutch
















~Hayley


----------



## Flash (Jan 28, 2009)

Geez!!!!!!! I never saw so many gorgeous Dutchies in one place. 

Sophie boy Dutch mix






Flash


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 2, 2009)

Sophie is absolutely gorgeous! Love his color!
The babies ....... well..... I want them all! 
Now I need a dutch!!!


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Bo B Bunny! When I saw him among 40 other baby bunnies I couldn't take my eyes off of him, I loved his color and markings. His chest markings are exactly the same on either side like a cat. When I went up to the glass he was the only one to run up to me and put his paws on the glass near me. It was fate and bought him right there from the pet store.


----------



## sephira (Feb 4, 2009)

Ok here are my two dutchies, Mika and Sasha. They're 5week old sisters. :hearts::bunnyheart

I'm a new bunny mommy--do any of you veteran dutch mommies have tips??


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 4, 2009)

My advice is to take as many pictures as possible!!! Your bunnies are so cute it's dangerous!! :inlove:

On a more serious note, Dutches are known for being smart, sassy, and hard to keep in a cage. Tony had me trained from day 2 that a cage was not for him. In fact, he could open doors (that didn't latch) that swung inward! He would also wait outside my roommate's room and scare the stuffing out of her because he wanted to run in and play on her shag rug.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 4, 2009)

sephira! They are gorgeous! And you are a talented photographer, as well!


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2009)

Sephira they are adorable! Great pics too


----------



## sephira (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!!!! I kinda do photography as a hobby--my day job is an administrative asst. I love taking pics of them and I take pics of my other animals as well.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 5, 2009)

*sephira wrote: *


>


Beautiful pictures and bunnies! This one is my favorite. Very artistic.


----------



## sephira (Feb 6, 2009)

Thank you!!! I'm kinda partial to that one too--ya gotta love bunny ears!!


----------



## sephira (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's a couple more ofmy sassy sisters!! LOL!


----------



## BugLady (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking through this thread is making me want another dutch bunny - this little guy is enough for me to handle for now though. He's a rescue with a huge personality. Rascal!


----------



## ani-lover (Oct 5, 2012)

OMG LOOK AT ALL THE DUTCHIES!!!
my mocha is what i call a half-a-dutch. 
shes only has the neck markings on one side


----------



## Rachel89 (Dec 8, 2012)

everyones dutches are soooo cute. 

Heres my dutch Dizzee


----------



## BugLady (Dec 8, 2012)

Here are some updated pics of Rascal - he's certainly taken over my life! (and convinced me to adopt a girlfriend for him). I agree with everyone who says dutch buns are smart and sassy. He's a perfect gentleman sometimes, and a sneaky brat the rest of the time!










And a [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blp32WTFqAc&feature=share&list=UUG5NABhiJvHXK8xt5pj_Syw"]video[/ame]


----------



## Kipcha (Dec 8, 2012)

Our black Dutch boy Popcorn





Another black Dutchie boy Star





Our beautiful black Dutch girl Kokomo





Our lovely blue Dutch boy Ty





And finally, our gorgeous Dutch girl Kia!


----------



## shananagrams (Dec 8, 2012)

My parents dutch Smurf. He is about 8 years old.

(messy bun always has hay on himself)


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 10, 2012)

What lovely photos, they´re all gorgeous bunnies. Here are my two dutchies, Houdini loves running about and investigating everything. His favourite pastime, if you let him, is chewing anything and everything. Snowy is a little darling, he´s so well behaved although he likes to chew as well. I also have a third bunny, Bandy, who is an angora cross, I´m sure you´ll come across him somewhere else on here.























Hugs and nose rubs to all :happyrabbit:


----------



## JessicaK (Dec 10, 2012)

Gunston


----------



## lauratunes12 (Dec 10, 2012)

Aww! If we ever got another bunny... Well, first we would get a lion head, then probably a Dutch. Then again, there is a breeder around here who breeds Dutch lion head crosses.


----------



## whitelop (Dec 19, 2012)

Here is my little tiny black and white mis-marked Dutch girl, Elvira.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Dec 19, 2012)

Shes sooo pretty!


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Dec 20, 2012)

I love Dutch rabbits, very beautiful


----------



## cassnessxox (Dec 21, 2012)

This is my girl Cleo, she looks like a fluffy dutch! But we arent sure exactly what she is =)


----------

